# I might be a Led Zeppelin fan



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I never really considered my self a big Zeppelin fan growing up in the 60's\70's, although I've always held a fascination with the album "Houses of the Holy". The only other album I casually listened to was Zeppelin III. Yet in the past year I find my self listening to their catalogue a lot. I'm really getting in to their music pretty heavy. I have no idea if this is what influenced me to get an LP recently. Maybe.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Have you watched the Song Remains The Same concert? That's what eventually turned me into a fan about 15 years ago. The musicianship on display is just incredible. Gets better every time I re watch it.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Presence interested me when it came out and still does; like you I was not pulled in the early years by them and usually I prefer first albums by most bands from that era(ie aerosmith, dire straights) but Presence was their 7th album and a pinnacle of sorts for my brain as Animals is from Pink Floyd



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Presence_(album)#/editor/0


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> Have you watched the Song Remains The Same concert? That's what eventually turned me into a fan about 15 years ago. The musicianship on display is just incredible. Gets better every time I re watch it.


I have not seen it. Do you know if its streaming Netflix or Amazon Prime (for free)? Those are the 2 services I have. Maybe I could even find it on DVD at Beat Goes on.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> I have not seen it. Do you know if its streaming Netflix or Amazon Prime (for free)? Those are the 2 services I have. Maybe I could even find it on DVD at Beat Goes on.


Youtube


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> Presence interested me when it came out and still does; like you I was not pulled in the early years by them and usually I prefer first albums by most bands from that era(ie aerosmith, dire straights) but Presence was their 7th album and a pinnacle of sorts for my brain as Animals is from Pink Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Houses of the Holy has been the one album I've always loved but in the past year I've really been getting in to alot of the rest of the catalogue. Zep1, Zep2 (I love zep2) the untitled album and Physical Graffiti. I haven't explored anything after Physical Graffiti.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love most of the Led Zep studio albums. The only one I'm not nuts about is In Through The Out Door.

Presence is awesome.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I love most of the Led Zep studio albums. The only one I'm not nuts about is In Through The Out Door.
> 
> Presence is awesome.


I waited in line to buy In Through the Out Door simply because Q107 leaked news that the inner liner held invisible colours in the ink....one would swipe a damp sponge or fingers on the sleeve to reveal the awesomeness!

Oh so impressed at a young age with some marketing ideas!(terry o'reilly)


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

guitarman2 said:


> I have not seen it. Do you know if its streaming Netflix or Amazon Prime (for free)? Those are the 2 services I have. Maybe I could even find it on DVD at Beat Goes on.


At the risk of sounding like, let's say "harsh", your username is guitarman and you have never seen the song remains the same? I never use this expression, but, "Do yourself a favor" and BUY the DVD. You will be amazed, and you WILL replay many parts to re-hear the UNHOLY parts Jimmy Page plays. You will want to hear more, see more, and it is well worth the 20 dollars you will pay, as a guitar player to see Led Zeppelin at their height.

And if you like that, then get the BOX SET. They play "in my time of dying" and I would have bought the DVD just see Bonham play that song.

Need more hype or reasons? lol


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I never really considered my self a big Zeppelin fan growing up in the 60's\70's, although I've always held a fascination with the album "Houses of the Holy". The only other album I casually listened to was Zeppelin III. Yet in the past year I find my self listening to their catalogue a lot. I'm really getting in to their music pretty heavy. I have no idea if this is what influenced me to get an LP recently. Maybe.


I've always been a fan, they were a potent force when they were all together before Bonham's death.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

2N1305 said:


> At the risk of sounding like, let's say "harsh", your username is guitarman and you have never seen the song remains the same? I never use this expression, but, "Do yourself a favor" and BUY the DVD. You will be amazed, and you WILL replay many parts to re-hear the UNHOLY parts Jimmy Page plays. You will want to hear more, see more, and it is well worth the 20 dollars you will pay, as a guitar player to see Led Zeppelin at their height.
> 
> And if you like that, then get the BOX SET. They play "in my time of dying" and I would have bought the DVD just see Bonham play that song.
> 
> Need more hype or reasons? lol


I start a week of vacation today. Guess the first thing I'm doing is visiting the local "Beat Goes On".


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

guitarman2 said:


> I start a week of vacation today. Guess the first thing I'm doing is visiting the local "Beat Goes On".


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

The film was made from three consecutive nights at madison square gardens in 1973


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Alan Small said:


> The film was made from three consecutive nights at madison square gardens in 1973


 Yep. Plus a few overdubs apparently (video overdubs, re-shoots). I think it's in the comment on the dvd but I can't remember. Could have read that, too. If the beat goes on doesn't have it, try, oh, I don't even know where you are located. There must be at least one for sale on the keej. Led Zep ruled, when they were in good shape. I have to say the O2 gig wasn't bad at all.


----------



## cowbell-fever (12 mo ago)

Mild Zeppelin fan here.
A friend let me borrow Led Zeps BBC sessions CDs in 90's in High School - that turned out to be a gateway drug.
I have all their studio and live albums on CD and all Studio albums on vinyl - I don't have a record player or any other artists or bands vinyl. 
I listen to Zep weekly. I tend to gravitate to stuff from the first half of their career, but I love the Live stuff - truly great musicianship. MSG - Song Remains the Same (reissue from recent years) is amazing and also I love listening to The Black Crowes and Jimmy Page - lots of great guitar work there. 
Two weeks back I picked up a Jimmy Page Fender Dragon Telecaster - one of my bucket list guitars.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

When did you discover them ? I was 16 when the first came out and I had just started a band. I was into mild drugs and Zep was the best catalyzer, with all the new super groups that came out almost every month. By the 4th album, I caught the progressive bug.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

BGood said:


> When did you discover them ? I was 16 when the first came out and I had just started a band. I was into mild drugs and Zep was the best catalyzer, with all the new super groups that came out almost every month. By the 4th album, I caught the progressive bug.


I first discovered Led Zeppelin about 1974 but wasn't a big fan like I was with Queen and Pink Floyd back in those days. The first album I started listening to was III. Its just been in the past year that I've really taken to more of their catalogue


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)

RUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHH !!!!!!!!!!


though seriously.....JPJ had a football helmet on for the Knebworth dress slacks concert of 1980's glory.
didn't go full bass mullet........could of !!!!!!


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I've been a big fan since about 1970. In fact I still noodle away on Zep tracks all the time when I pick up a guitar.

I love Jimmy's creativity, raw playing style and production chops, but I think in a lot of ways it was Bonham's drumming that drew me to Zeppelin more than other bands.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My older brother gave me a 7” reel-to-reel mix tape that kicked off with Good Times Bad Times and that hooked me forever. Now it’s 50 years later and I still listen to LZ at least weekly, though that old tape is long gone. All the studio records are great, and the live ones show us what rocking is all about. It’s hard to pick favourites. Never saw them live, though I did see Plant & Page in Toronto once. When Bonham died it hit me hard. He was one of the most original drummers with the most wicked shuffle. 

I‘ve oft opined that Since I’ve Been Loving You is the best rock song ever, regardless the version. Minor blues, brilliant intro and solo, rhythm section to rival all rhythm sections, drums that lead from the pocket, bass that only repeats where it’s appropriate, and a vocal that doesn’t get in the way. As much as I worship the playing of Rory Gallagher and Roy Buchanan, Page is utterly transcendent on SIBLY.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

CathodeRay said:


> Have you watched the Song Remains The Same concert? That's what eventually turned me into a fan about 15 years ago. The musicianship on display is just incredible. Gets better every time I re watch it.


And the crazy thing is they describe those shows as being not that great. Imagine them on a good night???


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The best part of SRTS is JPJ's sequence.

"Tour dates!"
"Tomorrow????"


----------



## Ronniedblues (Jan 29, 2021)

guitarman2 said:


> Houses of the Holy has been the one album I've always loved but in the past year I've really been getting in to alot of the rest of the catalogue. Zep1, Zep2 (I love zep2) the untitled album and Physical Graffiti. I haven't explored anything after Physical Graffiti.


 Check out the Live “How the West Was Won” on Spotify, it chronicles live Zep in 72, it’s killer imho


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Mooh said:


> Never saw them live, ...


The loudest band ever, stupid loud it was on their early tours.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was a huge fan in my youth, but it's been years since I made any effort to listen to their music. I came to love "In Through the Out Door" though, admittedly, it was an acquired taste - took more than a few listens before it caught on for me. Definitely a departure from their previous work - something I appreciate more now than I did then. If I were to re-visit them, that is probably where I would start.

Unlike many, I thought "The Song Remains the Same" was a bit of a yawn, but again, it's been years and I was young.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I can’t listen to much LZ anymore. Played it way too much when I was young. Its burned into my brain. I still love a few tunes, The Rover is my current favourite. And Houses of the Holy was always my favourite LZ album. My LSD days.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

I'll say it..... CODA is as bad an album for LZ as The Final Cut is for PF. 

OTOH Good Times Bad Times is the absolute best 1st song, side 1, debut album by any band _ever_.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Paul M said:


> I'll say it..... CODA is as bad an album for LZ...


Hear, hear. I'm generally not a fan of "previously unreleased material" - I can't think of a single occasion where I've thought, "Gee, it's a shame that they didn't release that previously."


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

bw66 said:


> Hear, hear. I'm generally not a fan of "previously unreleased material" - I can't think of a single occasion where I've thought' "Gee it's a shame that they didn't release that previously."


That's my feelings about Hendrix. Every release of previously unreleased material just lowers the batting average.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

One of the few bands a have a mild worship for, not only were they a great band, but they were great to each other 90% or more of the time, and always when needed.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just wait till you start reading the books! Here are a couple of good ones. Lean towards Hammer of the Gods.

I'm sure there's lots more.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I have been a Zepplin fan since my I’ll spent youth in the late 70’s. It still makes me happy when I pull that vinyl out! I spent countless hours finger pickin and changing tunings to learn their songs. I wish I still remembered how!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

i bought three vinyl singles at a thrift store last month. They were in perfect shape, so I thought I would give the group one more chance. Nope. Waste of $15, other than supporting the charity. 

Contrived nonsense, devoid of meaning. Great band for my friend who says: "I don't like 'artistic' music." 

Oh well, they average $10 apiece on eBay, maybe I can get my money back.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My neighbour across the street, her older brother Doug gave me a taped cassette copy of Houses in about ‘77, by the time In Through came out, I was another first day buyer, and owned the rest of the catalogue on vinyl.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I was a fan.


----------



## Big Fuzz (Dec 1, 2010)

There is no such thing as a bad Zeppelin song


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Last month I gave the catalogue a listen through for the first time in a couple of years. I don’t love them as much as I did as a teenager, but there’s a lot going for them. There’s real alchemy there - Page’s loose guitar playing, Bonham’s powerhouse groove, Plant’s incomparable wail, and JPJ doing everything else.

As someone not really into heavy music, I always liked that they had many sides. The riffs rocked, but then they’d go into a Dadgad acoustic thing.
On my recent catalogue run through, despite thinking I was a fan of the early stuff, I found myself liking Houses the best. Swap out The Crunge for the title track and it’s a perfect album. 




2N1305 said:


> At the risk of sounding like, let's say "harsh", your username is guitarman and you have never seen the song remains the same? I never use this expression, but, "Do yourself a favor" and BUY the DVD. You will be amazed, and you WILL replay many parts to re-hear the UNHOLY parts Jimmy Page plays. You will want to hear more, see more, and it is well worth the 20 dollars you will pay, as a guitar player to see Led Zeppelin at their height.
> 
> And if you like that, then get the BOX SET. They play "in my time of dying" and I would have bought the DVD just see Bonham play that song.
> 
> Need more hype or reasons? lol


$5 DVD at Walmart a couple of years ago. Check those big bins. 


bw66 said:


> Unlike many, I thought "The Song Remains the Same" was a bit of a yawn, but again, it's been years and I was young.


Overall I agree. However, that version of No Quarter is definitive. My favourite Page solo, even if it is edited from different nights. (I think the DVD one is different from the iconic version on the LP and old CDs). 


Big Fuzz said:


> There is no such thing as a bad Zeppelin song


I was introduced to LZ via the box set. I think they got it mostly right and apart from a few songs, Boxset 2 really is the lower tier stuff. Carouselambra and Darlene are pretty weak, although I know both have their fans, and I still listen to them from time to time


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Fifty year or so fan. So many great tunes that are fun to "attempt" electrically and acoustically. Also, Page offers the opportunity to delve into alternate turnings which makes for a fun change of pace. Robert Plant has an interesting podcast called Digging Deep if you like to listen to performer's stories. I also have some reading material.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

I was a huge fan as a kid, started with a cassette of 2 then the first LP I ever bought was 1 but I was late to fandom as that was 76 77ish and these were already 7 year old releases. Bought CODA new but didn’t like it.. Stopped listening to them much in the 90s (burnout? Stairway was played on the radio all the time!). Got back into them again in the 2000s, finally hearing the later albums in full on CDs. now I can stream any of it and the novelty of cranking the car radio up because Kashmir or the Immigrant Song or The Ocean came on is gone.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Dorian2 said:


> Just wait till you start reading the books! Here are a couple of good ones. Lean towards Hammer of the Gods.
> 
> I'm sure there's lots more.
> 
> ...


Forget Hammer of the Gods. He is waaaay off on a lot of stuff.
When Giants Walked the Earth is the best Zep book I’ve read.
A great _Jimmy_ book is Light & Shade. It was complied from some research but mostly interviews Brad Tolinski had with Page. First one was 1993-ish when he was interviewing him for the Coverdale Page stuff. Over the years he sat with Page a lot and asked about the rest.
He then… and this must have been a painstaking task, put it all in order to read like one long interview from childhood to present.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> I have not seen it. Do you know if its streaming Netflix or Amazon Prime (for free)? Those are the 2 services I have. Maybe I could even find it on DVD at Beat Goes on.


This may sound kinda cork-sniffer. But if you can find, and have to ability to watch, get the VHS. Apparently Page was unavailable for the remastering of the DVD, so Plant went. He cut out a lot of stuff he called “cringe worthy”. From what I’ve read, he wanted the “does anyone remember laughter?” cut from Stairway. The engineer fought to keep it.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Zeppelin is awesome, such a sense of style


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> This may sound kinda cork-sniffer. But if you can find, and have to ability to watch, get the VHS. Apparently Page was unavailable for the remastering of the DVD, so Plant went. He cut out a lot of stuff he called “cringe worthy”. From what I’ve read, he wanted the “does anyone remember laughter?” cut from Stairway. The engineer fought to keep it.


Unfortunately I don't have a VCR. Sounds like it would be a lot of trouble to not only try to track one down thats working but also to find a VHS copy that isn't degraded. Or find one at all.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I had Led Zeppelin IV since I was a kid, but I was 16 when someone spun Led Zeppelin I for me, that was like Punk Rock, I was hooked.

I want to try one of these Fender Bass Vs.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Forget Hammer of the Gods. He is waaaay off on a lot of stuff.
> When Giants Walked the Earth is the best Zep book I’ve read.
> A great _Jimmy_ book is Light & Shade. It was complied from some research but mostly interviews Brad Tolinski had with Page. First one was 1993-ish when he was interviewing him for the Coverdale Page stuff. Over the years he sat with Page a lot and asked about the rest.
> He then… and this must have been a painstaking task, put it all in order to read like one long interview from childhood to present.
> View attachment 432975


Thanks! I was in High School when I read Hammer of the Gods so I'm slanted towards it. I might have to check one of those out.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

guitarman2 said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a VCR. Sounds like it would be a lot of trouble to not only try to track one down thats working but also to find a VHS copy that isn't degraded. Or find one at all.


It wasn’t a legit quest. It would have to be a lot of if, if, ifs.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks! I was in High School when I read Hammer of the Gods so I'm slanted towards it. I might have to check one of those out.


I was in high school when I read it too. Seemed good at the time, but it was the first dip of the toe. Anyone seeking history now should just avoid it. Ha, ha….
For instance, it’s the only book that mentions Rod Stewart as an option for singer, but Jeff had already scooped him. I cannot find anything, anywhere (else) to support that.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Got a copy of The song remains the same DVD at beat goes on. It was 8 bucks minus the 30% discount sale they were having. I ended up paying $5.87


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> Got a copy of The song remains the same DVD at beat goes on. It was 8 bucks minus the 30% discount sale they were having. I ended up paying $5.87


Maybe it was my copy, I sold it...
so I could replace it with the blu-ray. 
OK turn up the sound system and let er rip!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> Maybe it was my copy, I sold it...
> so I could replace it with the blu-ray.
> OK turn up the sound system and let er rip!


Do you notice a big difference in pic quality between the DVD and blu-ray?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

It's more immersive, that's the best I can describe it, feels less like you're "watching a video".


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Last time I watched it, I noticed Page rarely if ever checked in with Bonham while doing the rhythmic gymnastics / contortions. May as well be blindfolded sometimes. Pretty cool considering the required coordination.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

After watching The Song Remains the same I have to say I both loved and hated it. Maybe not hate but I found it a bit frustrating and annoying. I really enjoyed the segments of concert footage and I wished that was all there was. I could really have done with out the long intro some of which just didn't make a lot of sense to me. Or the fantasy crap when I'd rather have been watching the band. Some of the songs I wanted to hear and see were only little segments. 
Is there another DVD where I can see just this concert?


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I think the intros are the band members choices, someone who knows a lot of LZ history can likely shed more light on that. Skip the intro after watch #1, or smoke a bit more lol, but who would have wanted to wreck that for you by mentioning it?

I think I've seen every recorded concert of theirs, this is about as good as it gets. Their earlier performances are less polished and less care was taken in production, but still good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> I'll say it..... CODA is as bad an album for LZ as The Final Cut is for PF.
> 
> OTOH Good Times Bad Times is the absolute best 1st song, side 1, debut album by any band _ever_.



I loved the Final Cut from the first listen. In fact my favourite Gilmour solo is in the title track.

Coda is ok. In through the Out Door had a couple of tracks I would have found embarrassing were I a member of Zep (LOL). Fool in the Rain is an example.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Alan Small said:


> Presence interested me when it came out and still does; like you I was not pulled in the early years by them and usually I prefer first albums by most bands from that era(ie aerosmith, dire straights) but Presence was their 7th album and a pinnacle of sorts for my brain as Animals is from Pink Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig it but it's really only Achilles and Tea that stands out here. But they are _essentially_ Zep so it's hard to deny this LP, even if most of it kind wanders off.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> Presence interested me when it came out and still does; like you I was not pulled in the early years by them and usually I prefer first albums by most bands from that era(ie aerosmith, dire straights) but Presence was their 7th album and a pinnacle of sorts for my brain as Animals is from Pink Floyd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have mixed feelings about Presence. I loved it when it came out, but for a long time i drove around in my 1970 Corolla and that was the only 8 Track tape I had. Unfortunately 8 Tracks didn’t have a beginning and end, so I listened non stop for at least a year. I have not heard it since.


----------

